# Vegitarian side effects?



## TripkeHughes (Nov 19, 2001)

Please see my thread in Health... http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...&threadid=5818

Basically, my son and I are both having strange side effects of going vegitarian, or so it seems. I don't really believe it but what else could it be.

Sometimes I feel as if I am prego again. We are talking weird moods, heart burn, nausea, and restless sleep (not to mention the gas). Okay, I wasn't really eating meat before or at least not all that much, but good greif.

What do you think?


----------



## tasha (Jan 13, 2002)

One thing I would say is that in any diet change do it gradually. I have been trying to be vedg. for years but every time have gotten dizzy spells and now amd vegan because I gradually phased it out.

As for you and your son are you eating dairy because b-12 deficiancy can cause some of the symptoms you've described. Other then that I'm not sure.

Do you have the money to see a nutrtionalist? They could help in making a vedg. diet to your families nurtrtional standards.

What type of foods do you eat in a traditional day? I would need to know that in order to know your vitemin intake. And how old is your son?


----------



## TripkeHughes (Nov 19, 2001)

Great questions...

My ds is 7 mo old.

We don't eat much dairy, no milk, very little chesse (only when we are at someone else's house), but we do eat eggs and yogurt for the little one (all organic of course







).

I am eating bunches of veggies, minimal amounts of tofu (plan to eat more soon), rice, couscous, fruit, breads, beans and other stuff. What exactly are you looking for?

I might try calling our Natropath tomorrow. Good suggestion.


----------



## tasha (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm looking for a food allergy. Something that you have recently put in you diet that wasn't there before.

If you're eating dairy and a wide variety of vedg. then it's pretty hard to have a deficiancy. Are you taking a vitamin? I would recomend a dailly to all vedg. especially vegans.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

When I went vegan I had 5 days of discomfort while my body rid itself of toxins. After that I felt fabulous.

I don't remember going through that, though, when I went vegetarian. It's possible you are releasing the toxins from meat. Not sure.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

Gas and abdominal bloating are pretty common when you lower the refined foods and up the high fiber stuff. You can try Bean-o to relieve some of the discomfort, or just ride it out. It takes a few weeks, from my experience and that of friends of mine!


----------

